# Mercedes 450slc wheel help....



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

I suck at choosing rims. I don't really know brands, models, etc. on wheels so I come here to ask for help on what you guys think will look good on my 1978 Mercedes 450slc. I think a 17" rim would fill out the wheel well nicely. Right now the stockers are 15" rims. The first two pics are not of my car but they look almost exactly like my car. Silver with stock rims. The 3rd pic is of an AMG version of my car. Of which I am getting the front spoiler. The rims are AMG Penta 16" rims. I think the Ronal R9 is a replica of the rim. I think those look pretty good but I kind of want a newer rim and not a factory replacement rim. A lot of the people in the Mercedes scene put those AMG rims on their cars so It's fairly common to see. 

Along with a bigger rim to fill out the well I'm would like something with some dish. I've done some looking but I don't know all of the sources for browsing rims. Replicas are fine of any rim. I don't care about manufacturer as long as they look good and don't crack easily. 

Added a few more 450's with rims on them. I dunno if it helps.


----------

